# b&s 12.5 hp model #281707 carb problem



## jstrat7804 (Apr 28, 2012)

engine will not stay running, cleaned carb. blew it out still not getting fuel. the bowl is full, the float is not sticking, and i can not find a rebuild kit for this model # engine. thanks for any help.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you clean the hole on the mixture nozzle that holds the float bowl on? Rebuild kit #394698.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.If this engine has an anti after fire solenoid,it may be your problem.If the carb float bowl is held on with a cylinder with an electrical wire going to it,hold the solenoid and then turn on the ignition key,if you feel a tap in the solenoid,it is working and probably not your problem.A better way would be to remove the solenoid from the carb (turn off the gas to the carb)hold the solenoid and see if the pin on the solenoid retracts.If it doesn't move,the solenoid is bad and won't allow fuel to enter the carb.The solenoid should then be replaced.Some people just cut the end off the plunger with wire cutters rather than buying the part.If you cut the plunger,the engine will probably back fire each time you shut it off.If YOUR carb doesn't have the solenoid,then all this typing was for nothing and you wasted five minutes reading it.Sorry!


----------

